# How should I handle the finances with the caregiver? Do I pay the agency directly and they pay for groceries or do I give them my grandma's debit card



## strongbutneedshelp (Oct 21, 2021)

Thank you so much for all the love in this group. I've been helping to take care of my grandmother part time for a year now and she is in need of more care. Going to bring in an agency part-time to help with cooking and errands and such. How should I handle the finances with the caregiver? Do I pay the agency directly and they pay for groceries or do I give them my grandma's debit card? IDK


----------



## Devi (Oct 21, 2021)

I don't know, but I would think that giving the caregiver your grandmother's debit card would be a *very* bad idea.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 21, 2021)

Depends on how well you know the agency and how reputable they are, as well as how they handle expenses.

If they are trustworthy then the credit card might be ok, but you would need to monitor it very closely.

If they markup the expenses when they pay them but not on the credit card you could save some money that way.

How are you paying the agency?  Do they already have the credit card number?

If unsure the safest thing is, as Devi says, don't give out the card number.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 21, 2021)

You can check around to see what different agencies offer. Also, you can hire this agency on a temporary basis to see if it will work or not. I agree with the others to not give them the debit card. 

With my mom, she's in her 80s and lives alone, but occasionally I buy her groceries using Instacart and this way she doesn't need to go shopping that often.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 21, 2021)

The agency will explain how you pay. Usually it's a monthly payment directly to the agency.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 21, 2021)

*I have a friend who is disabled and has a caregiver*, *full time.  When she feels well and is able, she goes to the store with her caregiver, and just gives her caregiver her card at that time.  She keeps cash on hand, and if she is not up to going with the caregiver, she will give them cash to use, and asks to se the receipt so she knows what was spent and what she should expect back.
You can also find out if any local grocers provide delivery service for small orders.*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 21, 2021)

Devi said:


> I don't know, but I would think that giving the caregiver your grandmother's debit card would be a *very* bad idea.



absolutely a VERY bad idea  -  I'd probably just give them cash and then have them hand over the receipt  -  gift cards to grocery stores / prepaid debit cards


----------



## Devi (Oct 21, 2021)

Yes, what @SmoothSeas said. If they must have a card, a prepaid card with only so much money on it would work. Just not the debit card that could clean out her bank account.

Not saying these people are not honest, but things can happen. Why have to worry about it?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 23, 2021)

I would *never* give a caregiver a debit card. Agencies can be reputable but some employees may not be. My BFF is from a very prominent family in her hometown. They are very intelligent, caring people and knowing her I know they thoroughly checked out the agency they hired for their father's home health care. Well, the aid tried to cash a check ostensibly signed by her father but got caught by the banker. Apparently the aid was unaware of just how prominent his patient was.


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 23, 2021)

The first carer I had stole 30 bucks cash from me on her first time here....so yes do not give anyone access to the accounts or cards...


----------

